# 65 lb Warsaw Grouper shot on the Oriskany



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Good job. Congrats on a BIG one.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Did he come up from the bottom or did you go deep?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I shot him at the flight deck level (145'). He had been hanging out near the room at the top of the escalator for a couple of weeks. He was pretty agressive. He got in my face a couple of times, so I promoted him to "dinner."


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> ...He got in my face a couple of times, so I promoted him to "dinner."


LOL. Good one. :thumbup:


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great Fish! Reeled in a 45 pounder back in 80' but haven't caught another yet. Congrats....John :thumbup:


----------

